# Scottish Reptile Shops



## sparkle

Can anyone adivse me of really good reptile shops in scotland... someone told me there was a good one in Dunfermiline,... a new one but I have forgotten its name....


----------



## weeminx

sparkle yes my pal has just opened a new shop in dunfermline.serpentus exotics..theres a thread on general herp with pics of the shop and a few of the stock.also a link in my sig that goes to their bebo profile.they havent managaed to get a web site yet as they are busy with getting the shop just right.but yeah go take a peep well worth it.:smile:


----------



## sparkle

OOO thanks for that weeminx 

we were at the butterfly world sunday and the guy that worked there recommended it.... he said the guy ( ryan I think his name was) os extremely knowledgeable and really takes excellent care of the reps : victory:

Im hoping to get over some time this week 

cant wait !!


----------



## weeminx

yeah thats him ryan...he used to be currator of reptiles at the butterfly farm...then he went and worked in critterz in kinghorn for a while now him and his wife nicki have opened up their own shop.it was a dream of thiers for a while and now they've done it.and they've done it really well too.they are both very knowledgable and have a passion for reps.beautiful people will make u feel really welcome and will answer any queries you have.


----------



## Robbie

Aquakadabra in Edinburgh. Critterz is ment to be quite good. Forgotten where that is though.
Funny thing. I live down the road from Dobbies Butterfly Farm and I've not been in years. Sometimes go into Dobbies and look at the Axelotl. There was a nice black one last time I checked.


----------



## groovy chick

I got my new beardie from the one in Dunfermline :grin1: Its a great shop. Just take plenty money :smile:


----------



## weeminx

the beardies were a bit pricey but they are gorgeous arnt they.:smile: beautiful white tummys.:smile:


----------



## groovy chick

Oh no i didny mean it like that. I ment take loads of money coz if your like me you'll want everything :smile:


----------



## sparkle

Well guys were off to serpentus today 

YAY

wil let u know if we manage to come back without spending money... probably not LOL


----------



## royalpython

Rintoul is another in Bathgate.


----------



## fatcollared

east coast exotics in aberdeen new too. just bought 2 ace royals there.


----------



## nathann

east coast exotics in aberdeen is really really good


----------



## Rob Wallace

Havnt read half the thread.. but one word.

SERPENTUS

all you need to know.


----------



## daftlassieEmma

yeah, Serpentus is definately the best place to go


----------



## quadrapop

new shop in kirkcaldy too guys!


----------



## daftlassieEmma

yeah? where abouts? will have to check it out...


----------



## #77

quadrapop said:


> new shop in kirkcaldy too guys!


Do you have a name and address for this new shop please?


----------



## quadrapop

its just opposite the harbour, my mum manages it and im working their too so come along, the official opening is next weekend but livestock should be in properly by mid april. Evrythings getting built and set up correctly before live stock comes in.


----------



## quadrapop

strictly exotics, 243 High street kirkcaldy.


----------



## daftlassieEmma

cheers for that


----------



## Zak

Serpentus without a shadow of a doubt is the best in Scotland!

Theres a shop in Dundee but i just wouldn't bother.


----------



## quadrapop

Zak said:


> Serpentus without a shadow of a doubt is the best in Scotland!
> 
> Theres a shop in Dundee but i just wouldn't bother.


 
each to their own.


----------



## boa-stu

well ive never been to serp......but strictly exotics shops are what the trade needs.good clean vivs, good advice,friendly staff amd stacked with great products.


----------



## derek n

Zak said:


> Serpentus without a shadow of a doubt is the best in Scotland!
> 
> Theres a shop in Dundee but i just wouldn't bother.


I've bought from both shops and it's very hard to choose a favourite. The staff in both places couldn't have been more helpful.


----------



## Zak

derek n said:


> I've bought from both shops and it's very hard to choose a favourite. The staff in both places couldn't have been more helpful.


Sounds like a very different experience than the one i had in Dundee. Theres another forum where that shop is nothing but slated so its not all good.


----------



## quadrapop

Zak said:


> Sounds like a very different experience than the one i had in Dundee. Theres another forum where that shop is nothing but slated so its not all good.


 
yes but its ususally started by the same individual on all the forums, and many know the persons "reasons" for it.


----------



## groovy chick

Zak said:


> Sounds like a very different experience than the one i had in Dundee. Theres another forum where that shop is nothing but slated so its not all good.


There is 2 shops in Dundee, what one is getting slated. Ive been to one of them and i couldnt fault it.


----------



## quadrapop

theres monifeith (usually slated) and one in hilltown which has been slated from 1 person with a grudge.

i will keep my personal opinions to myself though.


----------



## sasandjo

strictly exotics up the hilltowns a good little shop,always been helpful in there and i cant really slate the guys in a.p.e (monieth) apart from i always found there frozen prices high


----------



## GeckoLass

Serpentus Exotics is fantabulous :no1::flrt:


----------



## quadrapop

cheers guys, hope your coming to the new one.


----------



## wallakenne

Has everybody been to the same serpentus im familiar with lmao haha
Strictly Exotics - Helpful and fabulous stock and good with their prices


----------

